# Celebrity EMT's



## rescuecpt (Jun 25, 2004)

(From the NY Daily News ([url]http://www.nydailynews.com)[/url])

_*David Lee, NYC EMT - AMBULANCE CHASER: David Lee Roth  *_ 

Legendary rocker David Lee Roth, the famed front man for the '80s megaband Van Halen, is apparently reinventing himself as an emergency medical technician.

The other night at the Four Seasons restaurant, the 48-year-old millionaire musician revealed to dinner companions that he has been living in a modest apartment on the lower East Side and showing up most days for EMT training.

*(Read More Here([url]http://www.nydailynews.com)[/url])
*


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 25, 2004)

This could either be really good for the volunteer & EMS communities, or REALLY REALLY BAD.

Can anyone think of other celebs who volunteer in this field?  I know there is a Tennessee Titan who is a volunteer firefighter.

Also - Steve Buscemi (Armageddon, Mr. Deeds, Con Air, Big Daddy, etc) was FDNY and was discovered when his squad was doing some "extra" work for a movie in NY.


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jun 25, 2004)

Rescuelt, I agree with your assessment....either good or VERY bad! 

 B)


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bobby Sherman, the early 70s teen idol singer and actor, is an EMT, a reserve LAPD officer and a reserve San Bernardino County Deputy Sheriff. He serves as a medical training officer at the LAPD Academy and founded The Bobby Sherman Volunteer EMT Foundation which coordinates volunteer EMT services for special events.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2004)

I think it's great that the celebrities want to get involved.  As far as it being very good or very bad goes, I think it is mostly good in this case.  After all, he has not made a big production of this.  Most people didn't know that he was doing it until he was well into the program, and happened to mention it over dinner.  To me, this says that he is more interested in completing the program for the right reasons, and it is not a publicity stunt.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2004)

I never saw this one coming.

My first reaction was "There goes the neighborhood," and I questioned whether our attempt as being portrayed as professionals would be an even bigger struggle.

As I read on, I now see it as more of a positive thing.  The shared it over dinner with friends, which is a far cry from staging an accident where he comes to the rescue.  I can't judge whether he truly wan'ts to be an EMT, but I seriously would doubt why someone would use EMS as a publicity stunt.  If I wanted to improve my image I'd be a firefighter, they're an American institution.  EMS is too new and unknown right now, I have to assume he really wants to be an EMT for the right reason.

Interesting article, can you imagine working a shift with him?  From the private ambulance view, I can't imagine being posted on a street corner with him for 12 hours in the front seats of a tiny Type II ambulance.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 26 2004, 10:13 AM
> * Interesting article, can you imagine working a shift with him?  From the private ambulance view, I can't imagine being posted on a street corner with him for 12 hours in the front seats of a tiny Type II ambulance. *


 Makes you wonder what you'd be listening to on the radio.


----------



## spunkygizmo (Jun 27, 2004)

The Tennessee Titan that is a Volunteer Firefighter is Erron Kinney. I live in the same county where he is a volunteer, that being Hickman County, TN, and I have actually met him. I used to work at a convienience store and he came in one day with a friend in their brand spankin new firetruck that he bought for the Shady Grove VFD ( it's a little community here), and I got to shake his hand. He is one super cool, down to earth person, and he really sets a good example for the Fire and EMS communities.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spunkygizmo_@Jun 27 2004, 03:11 AM
> * The Tennessee Titan that is a Volunteer Firefighter is Erron Kinney.
> 
> He is one super cool, down to earth person, and he really sets a good example for the Fire and EMS communities. *


 Can we clone good guys like him???


----------



## spunkygizmo (Jun 27, 2004)

LOL...it'd be nice if we could clone guys like him...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2004)

I would just like to add that I have a lot more respect for these celebrities that are helping their communities without making a big production of it.  I'm talking about people like David Lee Roth or Erron Kinney, who provide a public service without the associated press conference.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just found out tonight that Jack McGee, who plays the gambling Battalion Chief (Reilly) on the new "Rescue Me" and who played the Engineer (Schmidt) of E-17 in "Backdraft" was also an FDNY firefighter before getting into acting.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2004)

Figured it was a good time to bring back this thread since USA Today ran a story about him.


David Lee Roth trains to become paramedic


> *NEW YORK (AP) — Rocker David Lee Roth, the former Van Halen frontman, is taking up a new trade.
> 
> Several weeks ago, David Lee Roth, 50, saved the life of a heart attack victim in the Bronx by using a defibrillator.
> By Don Emmert, AFP
> ...



I'm glad to see that he is sticking with the program, and that it is not just a publicity stunt.


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Jul 28 2004, 12:18 AM
> * Just found out tonight that Jack McGee, who plays the gambling Battalion Chief (Reilly) on the new "Rescue Me" and who played the Engineer (Schmidt) of E-17 in "Backdraft" was also an FDNY firefighter before getting into acting. *


 Steve Buscemi was FDNY - he was discovered when the guys from his squad were extras for a movie being filmed in NYC.  One of my buddies used to work with him way back when.


----------



## DonQ (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Nov 21 2004, 01:10 AM
> * Steve Buscemi was FDNY - he was discovered when the guys from his squad were extras for a movie being filmed in NYC.  One of my buddies used to work with him way back when. *


 I wonder what he was doing to get discovered...something pretty crazy I bet.


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 22, 2004)

Nah, my buddy said they were all just told to "look busy" on a scene for a movie - rolling hose, etc.  I can't remember what movie he said it was.


----------



## Jon (Oct 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 26 2005, 01:00 PM
> * Bump *


 Okay... Bumps Jon on the head with a virtual, inflatable hammer...


----------

